# What's everyone doing to pass the time?



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi ladies   

I took the week of my EC off work (was on a Thursday but fell rubbish the few days before) then my clinic told me to avoid lifting etc after ET on the Saturday - basically meaning I can't work until I get a result (then hopefully I'll have a BFP and will need more time off!) as heavy lifting is unavoidable in our work. 

After two full weeks at home, doing a couple hours work remotely per day and spending the rest of the time 'resting' I'm going stir crazy!!

So my question is this: what do you all do to pass the time if you have taken time off work for your 2ww? Options are a bit limited cause obv the clinic told me to rest and not do too much, plus the progesterone is making me kinda tired. There's only so much daytime TV I can watch!!
Does anyone have any good ideas to distract me over the next week??

kandy


----------



## Every cloud.... (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi Kandy

Can't wait to read what other ladies are doing on the 2WW, nightmare isn't it?

I'm currently 3 days into the wait...nearly a quarter of the way!!!

My clinic told  me to ideally rest for 24 hours and then just go about as normal with no heavy lifting. So today I've been to Tesco's, lightly packed bags only and DH brought bags indoors for me. I've baked a cake, made the beef filling for a steak & ale pie and am about to start studying for a few hours. 

So normal stuff really but nothing energetic. Not sure if that's right but I think your sanity needs looking after as well as the embryos!!!

Do you like reading or doing puzzles, cooking.....?


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

I know what you mean about going stir crazy, I'm almost at the end of my 2ww and have been itching to do some housework but hubby won't let me, I've seen so much daytime telly my brain is turning to mush, I'm feeling to tired to read books and apart from sit on here and reply to posts and pop some things on Ebay, I've been bored.


----------



## vicsut (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi,

I'm also on the 3rd day of the 2ww. Done the usual, reading , tele, baking etc but the thing that is saving me at the moment is using my hubbies X box!  Never used it before and get so engrossed the time just flies.

I find the most important thing is to try to set a routine up (just as we do when at work) and plan the day before what you will do, ie:

Get up, shower etc use cyclogest (urggh)
Breakfast at certain time
Read a bit of a paper
Quick scan of fertility friends (if want to)

Have a planned film /programme to watch
or prepare a special meal for evening or  meet a friend for a cuppa

lunch


make a few phonecalls/text messages (save them up to do in one go)
go for a short walk round the block

when get back  do a relaxation CD (I use Zita West) ( thats an hour gone just like that!

Play x box / DS / crosswords ( brain time- sort of!)

Evening Meal


Soaps/ evening TV (which feels normal as just do what you normally do after work


Bed



hope that helps...gets me through!

Vicki


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

One of the big problems I have is trying to not think about tx cause it drives me mad! But the very fact I am at home and can't do much and have to watch what i eat/do etc reminds me constantly, so something to take my mind off it would be great. If I knew I was 'resting' cause i was _actually_ pregnant i wouldn't care less! It would be great and I would love every second of it!!

I get up about half seven, do a bit of remote work on the laptop, take DH a cup of coffee and wake up the sleephead  . Then it's dressing and breakfast for both of us. He leaves at 9, I do another hour of remote working till it's all done then.......

DH bought me some computer games which I have finished all of - need more!! TV rots my brain after a while - House is really good though - I'd never seen it before this week but it's great! Hugh Laurie is ace in it!

My dogs are at home with me on tues and thurs so I play with them for a bit but they're both big dogs (rottweiler cross and a bullmastiff) and i don't want to get knocked over 

I am feeling a bit better this week so might start doing more cooking for dinners. DH doesn't eat baking though so it would just be me and my bum's big enough already 

I read a book in one sitting yesterday (Emma Donoghue - Room, can highly recommend it) and have filled in a puzzle book already...

The inactivity is doing in box in, but I've been so tired, kind of a catch 22 really. I might use my wii a bit next week, before tx i was a wii fit plus / wii sports addict - i suppose if i stick to the balance games i'll be ok?

Aaaaarghhhhh!!!!!

kandy (still  )


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi all i am not on a 2ww but have had 3!  I went to hobby craft and spent a shxx load!  I spent a lot of time doing artie things and found it really really helpful.  Just a thought. xx


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Ladies,
Half-way throu my 2 ww and yes it is agonising. just have to trust, trust and hope and pray!!. Watching X-factor,  eating chocolate (yes know its bad- me and dh got through a whole Tesco's finest chocolate profiteroles the other night.very bad!! considering I'm overweight as it is!! )  Walking, shopping ,but getting hubby to lift bags   watching telly..
Relax, relax, relax is my advice. and try not to worry... famous last words it ain't easy but  worrying will only add to the grey hairs  .  Good luck everyone..babydust an all that      Ali xxxx


----------



## 41yroldnewbie (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi all
I'm on 2ww also, day 4 but feels like 40. Vicsut and everycloud am I testing on same day as you, nov 3rd?
Day of et did sod all, dh works abroad so only myself for company 
day after had to get out of house as was driving myself mad so went for a bit of light retail therapy   
next day had to go back to work which dare I say it proved a useful distraction
yesterday and today have been visiting my sis in Devon, spending some nice time with her and my twin neices (am hoping it runs in the family  ) yesterday we all went and watched the rugby!
Got a busy week at work coming up but think I could be very bored and nervous next weekend.
Have heard laughter is good therapy, had plenty of that this weekend! 
And lots of positive mental attitude!


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

hey ladies

had ET this morning and have just sat thinking what i will be doing for this 2ww.....

have decided to give myself 3 days of being a v lazy moo and then have set myself jobs to do - like clean out drawers / clothes re haul / ''start xmas shopping' (plan to do some online) - i have these 2 weeks off - so i know will be going slowly mental.

and i think getting up reasonably (!!) early is a must, otherwise i'll be in bed till lunchtime!!

puzzle books sound a good idea -don't have x box or a wii -but love reading so have plenty of books to hand - but the one i'm reading now is a tad raunchy (Bad Girls Rebeccs Chance - pure chic lit) so it keeps putting ideas in my head!!!  lol

lots of    for all of us and lets hope its a very productive 2ww.

sxx


----------



## Every cloud.... (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi 41

Yes Nov 3rd is the date for me. Dreading it already...perhaps I won't test and just watch and wait for my expanding waistline!!! I've tried to study today as DH is working but nothing went in!!!

Take care & let me know how you're feeling!


----------



## 41yroldnewbie (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi cloudy!
Wow we're test buddies. So nice we can go through the journey together. What are u studying for? x


----------



## Every cloud.... (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi 41

I'm sitting 3 ACCA (chartered accountants) exams in December. no way near ready!

You sound like you had loads of fun with your nieces...would you like twins?!!! My DH is hoping for twin boys, men!

Have you told anyone at work what you've been up to? Hope work is a distraction for you and time flies by!

Cloudy x


----------



## 41yroldnewbie (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey cloudy
well having sat my chartered tax accountancy exams before you have my every sympathy!
I would love twins, not bothered what just want at least one healthy happy baby. (although have names for boys already!) 
my neices are now 17 which is weird! Met one's boyfriend and the other drove me to the station. Made me feel so old ;-)
have you got the 2 weeks off? 
Take care
41 x


----------



## 41yroldnewbie (Feb 12, 2010)

Ps my boss knows and has been brilliant about time off. One of the girls in my team knows but has been sworn to secrecy. It's v hard keeping it secret as people do start to gossip but at the end of the day it's none of their business. It's useful having work to distract me must admit


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

My clinic told me to test on 1st nov and again on 3rd nov, so i get to have two OTD - oh the joy!!   

cloudy and 41 - my sister has done her acca exams (she sat the last one 39 weeks pregnant!) they're hard work. I know what you mean about feeling old 41 - one of my nieces is 14 and getting all grown up, feels weird   . It is hard keeping tx secret isn't it? I'm fortunate in that my DH and I are the bosses so I have no-one to inform but him, however the staff are constantly asking where i am, we have a small team so everyone's used to seeing me in person every day. We have told them I am working from home but it's so obvious that I can only possibly be doing a couple of hours a day remotely as most of the work is quite hands on. Our warehouse manager clearly doesn't believe a word of it. I bet they think I'm pg (hope they're right!!) I dropped in to bring DH some lunch last week all bloated and huge so that will have added fuel to the fire. Plus DH gave one of them a lift home when it was raining a few weeks ago and he found a syringe I had forgotten in the car - dh had to make up some rubbish about painkillers for my bad back to cover that one up, poor lad thinks I'm crippled now but I don't want to tell him the truth.

So today I'm going to clean the kitchen and mop the floor when the dogs go out for their walk. This morning is going to see some eBaying and I've a film lined up for this afternoon (Pan's Labyrinth).

What are you ladies doing today?

Kandy


----------



## Every cloud.... (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi Kandy

Lovely to hear from you, just read your signature story you've had a long journey!

I'm sure your deception tricks have worked, the majority of people aren't that observant. I'm not working at the moment so don't have that worry but a few friends and some family know but they leave to me to let them know whats happening rather than keep asking questions. That's been the worse part of failure...the feeling of letting everyone down. I know that as long as I look after myself and take the meds as I should, there's not much else I could do but still makes you feel bad.

As for my day, I had a quick tidy up in the kitchen and made the bed and now it's a few hours of study before getting lunch ready and then afternoon of study....fun fun fun!!!

Why have your clinic asked you to test twice, is one a blood test and another HPT?

Cloud


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

hi cloud   

it feels like a long journey but not half as long as some ladies on here! this round of tx will be the end of the journey one way or another for us as we can't fund another cycle and our LA won't accept us to adopt so    so hard it works!!

we weren't going to tell anyone about this round of tx apart from parents and my sister, but tbh i'm sick of pretending everything's fine. there's such a taboo around infertility, no one ever talks about it and i've snapped and blurted it out to a couple of friends. then i decided to tell two close friends i've known for over 20 years - one of them has turned out to be a complete rock bless her. in the end i posted sth on ******** the other day just saying i was trying to be postitive (could relate to anything, didn't mention IF or tx at all) and about 8 people posted underneath saying they were rooting for me - it was then i realised how many people i had actually told    i am such a blabbermouth   

don't feel like you have let anyone down honey - it's not your fault, you didn't ask for this   

no they are both pee tests, they said test on 1st and if it's positive all well and good no need to test again, if its negative test again on 3rd in case the pg is just slower to take and the hormone levels aren't high enough.

enjoy your studying   

kandy


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Everyone!


Hope you don't mind if i join the madness of the 2ww!!!    


Its nice to know we are all in it together, and understand what each is going through during this fortnight......AAaaaarrrggghhhhhh.


I've had iui and my clinic make you wait 18 to test  So 13 more days to go......


I've just finished my book this morning, made some soup, and done two loads of washing.  Oh joy.  Keeping busy, but bit bored.


Look forward to getting to know you all, so who is first to test is it Kandy on the 1st Nov, i'm keping everything crossed for you xxxxx


----------



## Every cloud.... (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi kandy

How you doing? Feeling any different?

I don't any different so much so I don't believe it's worked again. So, and I know I shouldn't have, but just done a HPT and surprise got a 'Not pregnant' message. Hate this..!!!

What you up to today? Have you a film lined up this afternoon?

EC


----------



## 41yroldnewbie (Feb 12, 2010)

Everycloud

 dont test again til the 3rd - its way too early to rely on a hpt. 

Stay strong and think of your silver lining


----------



## Every cloud.... (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi 41

How you doing during your 2ww? Hopefully better than me!

Feeling very deflated today, not sure whether it's the weather or my optimistic personality has taken off somewhere today  but grrrrrrrrr!

What have you being doing this week?


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

cloudy - no!! don't test early!! like 41 says its waaaay too early so you'd get a neg anyway. seriously sweetie, wait till 3rd, you'll drive yourself up the wall otherwise   

rungirl - i've been doing washing too and read a book in one sitting last friday. i work with books so i never read anymore (bit sick of books by the time i get home usually!) but i loved it!

tbh i feel pretty rubbish, headachy and exhausted!! Plus I've been getting bad abdominal pains the last couple days so    This happened to me last tx and the nurse said oh that's a great sign, it means you're probably pg - well that put me on   so i got a nasty shock when i got my bfn. the silly cow should never have said that to me! then the dr said at my follow up it was more likely my follicles filling with fluid then bursting (mmm nice). that clinic was crap though (on so many levels and for so many reasons) - i think it's more likely just the whole tx messes up your insides a bit and the progesterone can also give cramps as a side effect. so anyway (god am rambling now) am automatically thinking cause i have pains again it's not worked again    been having a few low days - trying to cheer myself up but am so used to not having a baby while everyone around me is a baby machine that it seems impossible i may get a bfp.

to make it worse, one friend who knows about my tx and has a 2 year old daughter called in on monday with a big bin bag full of baby clothes and bibs and stuff for me cause she 'has a really positive feeling about this'. bless her she means well but that didn't help and i bawled and bawled looking at all these beautiful little clothes after she left. 

my sister's not ringing me at the mo cause she 'doesn't want to upset me', have explained it upsets me more she doesn't ring but still nothing... oh apart from ringing me last week to share her problems with me, said problem was fixed next day and have not heard since. grrrr.   

*deep breath* sorry for the rant girls   

how is everyone else doing? sammi have you started your chores yet? ali - still on the chocolate?   

kandy


----------



## Jo S (Jun 27, 2010)

Hello all,

I swear the 2ww is the hardest bit. I've just been pottering, doing a bit of work, reading this, bit of online shopping... I had my transfer on Sunday, so three days in (eak am I really only three days in??! lol) Kandy, we're very similar, I didn't respond so great this time (5 eggs) and only one fertilised, so was transferred on day two. They also said that was a top grade 'perfect' embryo. We've always had two to put in, so at first I was gutted but now I'm just trying to be grateful we've got one and remain positive. 

Hope today's going OK for you all and of course GOOD LUCK!!! 

Jo xx


----------



## 41yroldnewbie (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey all how you doing on the longest 14 days of our lives?!

Kandy you poor thing, Im sure your friend meant well but that was a bit insensitive of her, I would have felt the same.

Cloudy, hey how ya doin'? Im ok, been a bit up and down, been back at work this week which helps but evenings are hard as dh works overseas. Feeling bloated which could be a result of the amount of comfort eating I am doing at the moment - on the whole am eating healthy and am cooking lots but been eating huge portions! Ive had no spotting, a few mild stomach cramps for the first couple of days after ET but other than that nothing. Today I feel weird - cant really explain it, and cant tell if its nerves or not!!   
Am praying I can hold off testing til next wed 3rd (which is when dh flies back) although have had conflicting opinions on when I should test - as I had a 5 day blast, 2 weeks after that seems too long - I have read it should be 12 days which means it would be Monday1st.  Heres hoping AF wont arrive and I can test next Wed as was heartbroken last time and this is my 3rd and final shot so            this will be 3rd time lucky.
Hope you are all ok and not going too    
41 x


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

hi jo   

it's such a rollercoaster isn't it? our problem is (or so we thought up to now) purely MF, so when after the EC the embryologist said DH's sample was really good for him - actually had above average motility which has never happened before, and the count had doubled!! we were delighted, that along with getting 8 eggs she was talking about maybe having enough (5 or more) to go to blast. up to that point we had been very 50/50 about the outcome so as to make it slightly easier if it didn't work. however that night we went home all bouyed up by these amazing results and even started pricing moses baskets and stuff. then the next morning she rang to say only one had fertilised and we just fell apart. on the way to the clinic for ET the next day we didn't even know if we had an embryo to transfer as my clinic is a couple hours drive and ET was booked for 9am so we had to leave before the embryologist got to work to check it the embryo!! then when the consultant and the embryologist started getting all excited about our embryo being 'textbook' and 'perfect' and 'couldn't look better' we felt some hope again! Talk about up and down!    I too am so grateful we have one to put back, we came so close to having nothing at all at least we have a chance now. just    embie has implanted. keep thinking a week from now i'll know for sure one way or the other. 

kandy


----------



## Jo S (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi Kandy

It's so hard isn't it... I'm also starting to question if there's something up with me as like you, we've always assumed it was MF. I really feel for you, although great news that DH sperm has improved. I was such a nervous wreck on Saturday thinking that we wouldn't even have one to put back. Big hugs to you hun, it's a horrid feeling, the whole rollercoaster aspect is really hard to explain. What I can't understand is how four can be no good, yet one can be 'perfect'. I know there's no scientific response to this, but I find that really odd. Anyway, we're still in the game as they say! At least we know these are little fighters! 

Jo xx


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

that's exactly what i keep thinking! that i have a little fighter! have been talking (yes, aloud) to embie telling it to stick cause we love it. like you say, we may only have one but we'er still in the game, plus which remember most people on this earth are walking round as a result of their mother only having one ferilised egg at a time. big hugs love   

the not knowing is unbearable isn't it! Overdid it a bit the last couple days so I'm quietly watching 'A History of Horror' today have recorded all 3 parts and am watching the first today. might have some lunch in a bit, gosh the excitement


----------



## Jo S (Jun 27, 2010)

Enjoy 'History of Horrors!' I'm off shortly for a pedicure, a little treat for myself and it kills an hour and a half! This is terrible to wish your life away but I JUST WANT TO KNOW!  

So pleased I'm not the only one who chats away to my little embie, I've also taken to singing Beyonce's 'It's (I'm) a survivor' lol


----------



## 41yroldnewbie (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey all, just found this link on "50 things to do on the 2ww"

Not sure all of them are right but makes for some interesting ideas! 

http://www.babymed.com/blog/blog.aspx%3F276

/links


----------



## Every cloud.... (Mar 29, 2010)

No. 51 - struggle with a course exam
No. 52 - wander from room to room with no purpose
No. 53 - walk upstairs for something but forget what it was when you get to the top stair
No. 54 - Talk to yourself, alot!
No. 55 - regret wishing your life away

Anymore ladies!!!


----------



## 41yroldnewbie (Feb 12, 2010)

No 56 check knickers
no 57 surf the Internet
no 58 surf sky plus
no 59 check knickers
no 60 make 17th cup of decaf tea. 

Any more?


----------



## Every cloud.... (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh no I hadn't been knicker checking! Not sure whether I have time for that!!


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

No. 61 Update ******** status
No. 62 Drink some apple juice (hydration and constipation solution in one   )
No. 63 Make dinner for when DH gets home
No. 64 Update ******** status again
No. 65 Flick through sky plus, only find repeats of repeats, give up and go get more apple juice


----------



## JodeciMaz (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi Ladies

I hope you don't mind me joining you - I am also on my 2ww, mt ET was on sat 23rd at 6dt. I was told to test two weeks from transfer date, so my test date is Sat 6th November. It has nearly been a week & I am very slowy going madder by the day. 
I have come back to work, which has helped to keep me sane, but when I get home I am crawling the walls. So decided to start blitzing the house. 
*Kandykane* - I loved your point about most people walking around the planet are a result of one egg - That is a great positive way to think about things.
I have been having stomache cramps like when AF is on it's way. Which is really doing my head in, I am constantly using the loo as I am drinking so much liquid & 'knicker checking'. 
I wish we all had a remote control to fast forward to our test dates. What I don't understand is, why can't they just transfer and then have a sneaky look to see if it's worked. Sorry this is my first IVF cycle so I am new to this. 
Take care ladies & keep busy
I say !!!!!!!!!!
Jodie


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

No. 66 Baking lemon drizzel cake.
No. 67 Eating lemon drizzel cake...yum.
No. 68 Baking Victoria Sandwich cake with fresh cream and jam.
No.  69 Eating Victoria Sandwich cake....yummy.
No. 70 Searching cook books for next recipe!!!!!


Welcome Jodie - yes think we're all going slightly loopy!  I've got he stomach cramps too, have had them since day one, feel to early for af, i had iui and have a 18 day wait, i'm now at day 9! help.
just wondered who has the next otd  Mine is ages away on the 7th,,,,aarrgghhhhh! 


big hugs to everyone !!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## oakers99 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hello girls, im not sure im posting in the correct thread but here goes. As some of you may know I got my BFP on Wed 27th, but since that night i have started to bleed. Was brown at first and not a lot, but since yesterday night has got heavier, but not as much as full AF. I rang the clinic and they said keep an eye on it, but today I have the most horrendous stomach cramps and (sorry if tmi) passed a clot this morning. Im at work in tears now as cant believe its all going so wrong after only 1 day - its worse that getting a BFN, as it seems the joyous moment your told is +ive has all been snatched away  I've left another message for the clinic to call me back, as they said yestarday I would have to go back for another blood test, but I just know deep down its over.

Even reading the above posts cant drag my mood up, and normally i'd be laughing my head off.

Im sorry for feeling sorry for myself, I just feel so heartbroken, fed up and the not knowing for definite is killing me .

Take care everyone
H
x


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

oh H -  its not over yet hun, lots of women get a bleed like af then go onto having healthy pregnancies, am really praying for you.

am on 5dpdt and slowly going mental.  have become knicker checker queen of essex!

wish there was a majicam inside me so i could see whats going on.

ps - have done everything on the lists - made me laugh as can't think to add anything!

sxx


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

hey girls

just read earlier posts - can't belive i said i would clear out stuff - i can just about make tea!!  lol - i WILL get round to doing some 'chores'  - but only if i get through this w/end.

i have never made it past day 6 or 7 on my 2ww and today is day 5.............................................................

off to knicker check (1001 time today)

sxx


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

oakers 99 - don't you panic darling. like sammi says, lots of women bleed and have perfectly healthy babies, bleeding in early pg is really common. perhaps your clinic can do a blood test to put your mind at rest?    keep us posted, we're rooting for you xxxx

sammi - majicam that's funny    not surprised you can only just about make tea, when i was at your stage we ate of lot of 'instant' food, am now 13dp2dt and have a little bit of energy back but not much! 

jodie and rungirl - i have had awful cramps and pains since ET, worse the last few days but am on progesterone which can cause cramps and AF like symptoms so trying to not read anything into it.

I feel left out of this knicker checking! The progesterone I'm on stops you bleeding either way. Might just check them anyway to join in the 'fun'   

kandy


----------



## carnivaldiva (Feb 9, 2009)

KandyKane is that a Great Dane or a Ridgeback dog that you have?  Love them both buy my heart belongs to Ridgey

I too am on the 2ww.  I've been told to refrain from immersing myself in water - ie no baths or swimming.  I during treatment I only took showers and was soooooooo happy to have a bath after ec.  No one's ever told me before not to take a bath during treatment orr 2ww.

Well I had day of et (27/10) and yesterday off work and back today.  It's only me in the office and it's really quiet.  Contemplating leaving early and popping into Reading.

I've been drinking non alcoholic wine in the evenings.  Just 2 glasses.

I talk to my womb and embryos (praying they're still there).  I talked to the follicles and had 2 very good eggs, so hoping for a BFP.

Sounds silly, but after et, I really felt pregnant.  Just feel a little flat right now, but trying real hard to be positive.

I've spoken to my dad in Jamaica, he doesn't know that I'm on this rollercoster again.  He's had a lot to contend with over the last 12 months,
I spoke to my mother in Eastern Caribbean, but she's busy in town, so I guess I'll call her later.

I feel I need something sweet.  Sick to the back teeth of salads and nutss.

Roll on 8 November, but I've got a feeling I might be tempted to test this time next week.


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

hi carnivaldiva    she's a bullmastiff actually, she's about 5 months in the picture but is two now. she's my big furbaby and i lurve her! i have a rottie cross too, my god i love my dogs!

i think the no baths thing is because we're not supposed to get too hot, just kind of cosy warm, so a hot bath might be bad. glad to hear you talk to your embies too, my nana used to talk to her plants to make them grow so hopefully it works with embies too   

My clinic told me to not eat ready washed salads in the 2ww.... I can recommend making some coconut ice to satisfy your sweet craving, i just made some and had forgotten quite how sweet it is, i can almost feel my tooth enamel dissolving!

try to hold out to your otd, or you might get a false result, it's 2ww for a reason remember   

kandy


----------



## oakers99 (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks girls for you kind words  Its the not knowing thats doing my head in, why cant they just return my bloody call so I can get to do another test??!! Im also in and out of bathrooms every 20 mins or so   Whats confusing me is AF-like pains go to be replaced with twinging pain in both ovaries. The horrible crampy feeling is beginning to get a bit better, Im just reading into every single ache/pull/twinge/stab and driving myself mental. My brain has been mush for past 3 weeks or so, but today has topped it off. I've lost my debit card, which was a replacement for an already lost debit card - I only had it an hour! Turfed everything out of my bag, the car, pockets - its vanished, so have had to cancel that and get 3rd replacement in 2 days - they must think im bloody nuts! 
Good luck everyone for these BFP's,   I had never made it to OTD either, so am hoping like mad its not all gone wrong  
xx


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

hi oakers, the af pains are normal, and your ovaries are bound to twinge after what they've just been through! are you just waiting for your clinic to call or are you bugging them? i would bug them if i were you, especially as its Friday. cry on the phone, that might get you help faster


----------



## oakers99 (Aug 11, 2010)

Kandykane - all i get is the bloody answer phone asking me to leave a message!!   I've left 3 messages to call me back, i wish i COULD speak to them grrr. I'll keep trying tho, and tomorrow morning if need be 
Ooo I haven't had coconut ice since I was about 10!!! Must go home and make some YUM YUM


----------



## 41yroldnewbie (Feb 12, 2010)

Oakers how you doing Hun, hope you managed to get through to the docs. 


Cloudy!! How are you cyclebuddie, how's the studying going?
I'm on day10p5dt and going mad!! Woke up feeling fuzzy this morning, what's that all about. Maybe it's prolonged concussion from my nose hits glass episode the other day?!


----------



## Every cloud.... (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi 41

What's this about your nose and a glass....? 

Is that all it's been 10 days...god it drags doesn't it.   I don't feel any different apart from a few twinges where my womb is but that's probably all the meds I'm taking so not getting my hopes up. Any twinges or sore boobs? Oh I did notice my sense of smell was really sensitive on Thursday but not sure what that was about.

Trying to finish off a course exam for one subject and complete another exam for another subject this weekend....blimey what a rock 'n roll life!!!   

What you up to this weekend? Staying away from the peesticks...I hope!


----------



## 41yroldnewbie (Feb 12, 2010)

Cloud, funny you should say that, just been Reading the instructions for clear blue digital! I've stepped away though. Might test Monday but wanna hang on til wed if poss.
Sensitive sense of smell is good. 
My nose and glass collided when I walked into my conservatory door the other morning and gave myself a nose bleed!
Been having twingey headaches, feeling sick (think that's nerves) and cramps. Worried today as if af is gonna arrive(please god no) then likely to be tomorrow.


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

ohmygod.   
can't quite believe i'm writing this!

kandy


----------



## Every cloud.... (Mar 29, 2010)

Yippee!!!!! Congratulations  Kandy, what fantastic news for you and bf.   

Fingers crossed for eight and a bit trouble free months!   

Take care x


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Kandykane - Hooray!!!!  BFP.  You must be over the moon.  Congratulations!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## 41yroldnewbie (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## Jules18080 (Oct 25, 2010)

Just to day congratulations you have given me hope 

http://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/pompom.gif


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

Kandykane -that is soooooo fabulous!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

its so good to hear the positives on here, its too easy to get obsessed with the negatives!

i too am convinced af is on her way - you know when you get that feeling - i have had since the eve of ET!!  honestly going  --for once body prove me wrong!!

c'mon little ones -stick around

lots of    for us all

sxx


----------



## Sunny Bee (Oct 14, 2007)

YAY Kandy congrats   

love sunny xxxx


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

thank you girls! it's still not really sunk in. i think i'll be peeing on sticks daily until i have a scan just to convince myself this is really happening to me not to someone else   

you have all been a big support for me these last few days - thank you so much   

hopefully i have started a trend and there'll be more bfps on the way on this thread! who's next to test? is it cloud and 41?

oakers - did you get hold of your clinic?

kandy


----------



## Every cloud.... (Mar 29, 2010)

All for you being the trend setter Kandy!!! Yes I think its me and 41 next on Wednesday.

Come on then...what, if any, symptoms did you get? I can then be a hypochondriac and analyse every twinge etc   

Cloudy


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

I had all sorts but i've got daily progesterone jabs in my  so that has a lot of misleading side effects!!

i've had a lot of pain and AF type feelings, but i had that last time too so I think that's the progesterone.

symptoms i had that were different from last time are sore/heavy (.)(.), increased thirst and utter exhaustion!

everyone's different though cloudy, try to not get too over-analytical, you'll just stress yourself out even more and that's not good for you or your embie!

what are you doing today to while away the time? there's nowt on tv, so dh is playing on his playstation and i'm _still_ trying to get hold of my dad in italy to tell him the news, but i think the phone lines must be down (he's in the mountains)

kandy


----------



## Every cloud.... (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi Kandy

Hope you get hold of your Dad soon, will this be the first grandchild?

I've been getting AF type of pains for the last few days, don't get them with AF, and dreaming so much at night but I don't know if that's the meds or my head playing tricks. Last night I was breast feeding a baby!!!!  

Probably not the most average Sunday, this morning I picked up a butchered lamb and got that all into bags for freezing and now I should be working on another course exam, keep getting distracted by FF and breadsticks!!!

You sound like you're chilling out which is exactly what you should be doing. Take care of yourself


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

hi, yeah i got my dad in the end, my older sister has a 14 year old and a 2 year old (she falls pg soooo easily!) so it will be his 3rd grandchild. 
mmmm lamb yum yum yum    you should be chilling out too though!

fingers crossed for two more bfp announcements on wed   

kandy


----------



## Jo S (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi Kandy

Just read you got BFP!!! Woo-hoo! Brilliant news, am delighted for you! I still have another week (test on 7th!).

Big hugs hun and well done again!  

Jo xx


----------



## JodeciMaz (Jun 30, 2010)

HI Ladies

*KandyKane * - CONGRATULATIONS  on your , really pleased for you. Lets hope it's the start of a roll for everyone else waiting, including me.

*Sammij* - I too am having AF pains and it is making me slightly . I am also  I am wrong, only 5 more sleeps until i can test, but I want to know now. Are you doing a urine test or a blood test?    you way.

Take care everyone    for you all

Jodie


----------



## Frankie B (Mar 29, 2005)

Ladies can I please ask you to post on the 2ww testers thread instead of on here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=249747.0

thanks


----------

